# NAMotorsports | Haldex Control Units On Sale



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

*Haldex AWD Control Units* 
*Sale Ends 2/28/2011* 










*Control Units* 










By re-tuning your vehicle's AWD system, power is more aggressively directed to the rear wheels under a wide variety of driving conditions. This results in more neutral handling characteristics and better off the line acceleration. This system does not intefere with ABS or Traction Control Systems. 

This a simple plug-n-play application, no modifications necessary! This unit replaces your original equipment Haldex control unit. 

Haldex AWD Electronic Control Unit $874.95 
Audi TT (MK1) (1999-2006) 
Volkswagen R32 (MKIV) (2004-2004) 

Haldex Gen 2 Performance AWD Electronic Control Unit $899.95 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2009) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2005-2009) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2009) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2009) 

Haldex Gen 2 Performance Package - Includes AWD Electronic Control Unit, Cable and Switch $1199.95 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2009) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2005-2009) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2009) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2009) 

Haldex Gen IV Performance AWD Electronic Control Unit for 8P Audi A3 and MK II Audi TT/TTS $899.95 
Audi A3 (8P) (2009-2010) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2009-2010) 
Audi TTS (MK2) (2009-2010) 

Haldex Gen IV Performance AWD Electronic Control Unit for B6 Volkswagen Passat, CC and Tiguan $899.95 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2010) 
Volkswagen CC (2009-2010) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2009-2010) 










*Haldex Remote Controls* 










Haldex Wireless Remote Control $349.95 
Audi TTS (MK2) (2009-2010) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2010) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2010) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2006-2010) 
Volkswagen CC (2009-2010) 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2010) 

Haldex Gen2 Cable and Switch #349.95 
Audi TTS (MK2) (2008-2010) 
Audi A3 (8P) (2005-2010) 
Volkswagen Passat (B6) (2005-2010) 
Audi TT (MK2) (2007-2010) 
Volkswagen R32 (MK V) (2008-2008) 
Volkswagen Tiguan (2009-2010) 










*Ordering:* 
Website: All website orders can be done directly through our site http://www.namotorsports.net. Please just click 

any of the product links above to go directly to our site. 
Phone: Call us toll free at *1-877-NAMOTORS* to place your order over the phone. 

*Payment:* 
We accept all major credit cards, Paypal, money orders and wire transfers. If you are interested in paying using a money or wire transfer, please call us 

toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS 










*Tax:* 
All New York customers will be charged New York Sales tax. 

*Shipping:* 
All orders will be shipping via UPS or USPS. If you are interested in shipping to Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico and Canada, please call us. You will be 

charged additional shipping fees. Interational shipping is available, please contact us for shipping costs. 

*Hours of Operations:* 
Monday - Thursday from 9AM to 6PM EST 
Friday from 9AM to 5PM EST 
Saturday we are closed 
Sundays we are closed 

*Retail Showroom:* 
Come check out our new facility in Clifton Park, New York. Click here for directions. 

*Website:* 
Our website http://www.namotorsports.net is always open 

*Newsletter:* 
If you are interested in receiving our monthly newsletter that includes new product announcements, specials and coupons, please follow the link below to 

sign-up. 

North American Motorsports Newsletter 










*Contact Info:* 
*Phone:* 1-877-NAMOTORS 
*Email:* [email protected] 
*Website:* http://www.namotorsports.net 
*PM:* namotorsports 

Any questions, feel free to PM me or call toll free at 1-877-NAMOTORS


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

does this make the haldex work during braking and deceleration? (A3 gen II)


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

SilverSquirrel said:


> does this make the haldex work during braking and deceleration? (A3 gen II)


No this does not make it work during braking and deceleration. These performance units alter the power delivery under throttle, delivering more power to the rear wheels, creating a more even split in power between front and rear wheels.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NAMotorsports said:


> No this does not make it work during braking and deceleration. These performance units alter the power delivery under throttle, delivering more power to the rear wheels, creating a more even split in power between front and rear wheels.


thanks. There seems to be some conflicting info on the internet regarding this. see haldex topic on MKV R32 vortex forum. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5154725-Haldex-50-50-full-time

I think its pretty clear what the sport controller does with power on. but its programming under engine braking and throttle off deceleration is unclear. The gen I controller engaged the haldex under braking..

"Back in the ’80s the Audi Quattros dominated the race track with their unbelievable ability to brake late when entering the corners. This ability was a result of the rear axle staying engaged under full braking allowing for a combined mechanical and frictional stopping force to be applied across all 4 wheels. The Competition Haldex Controller offered from HPA mimics this by keeping the rear axle fully engaged while under braking. Where the stock Haldex and HPP units release the rear axle into a free wheel situation as the brakes are applied, the Competition unit keeps the rear axle engaged, generating additional mechanical force to assist in slow down and maintain dynamic chassis balance."


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> "Back in the ’80s the Audi Quattros dominated the race track with their unbelievable ability to brake late when entering the corners. This ability was a result of the rear axle staying engaged under full braking allowing for a combined mechanical and frictional stopping force to be applied across all 4 wheels. The Competition Haldex Controller offered from HPA mimics this by keeping the rear axle fully engaged while under braking. Where the stock Haldex and HPP units release the rear axle into a free wheel situation as the brakes are applied, the Competition unit keeps the rear axle engaged, generating additional mechanical force to assist in slow down and maintain dynamic chassis balance."


The old quattro were locking differentials, which in the real world is not usable. It was only utilized in rally with its slipping surface. If this was utilized in road cars, there would be binding and drivetrain damage. The Gen I Competition controller must not be so good on the drivetrain.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

LWNY said:


> The old quattro were locking differentials, which in the real world is not usable. It was only utilized in rally with its slipping surface. If this was utilized in road cars, there would be binding and drivetrain damage. The Gen I Competition controller must not be so good on the drivetrain.


not my point.
an old quatto with 3 open diffs. (none locked) still distributes engine braking and pedal braking to all 4 wheels. THis is what made the road racing quattros so fast. evlolve to the Torsen center diff, and it gets even better. I could WAY late brake into cornes in my 85 4KQ, then stomp the gas and pull thru. These cars felt much more stable than the A3Q in the same corner.

Same goodness with my Coupe Quattro, which had a Torsen center diff. On both cars, I only locked the diffs if i was stuck in mud or snow and needed to get out. 

With the haldex gen I, II and IV, the rear diff is always open as is the stock front diff. The haldex center diff can allow for slip and be programmed to act like an open, or a limited slilp, or locked differntial and anyhwere in between. thats what is cool about the haldex, and why we can get reprogrammed controllers with less conservative programming than the stock unit. 

As to driveline wear on haldex cars, isnt the load on the transmission the same no matter how the torque is split front to rear? I would think so. Is the prop shaft or rear drive shafts not up to snuff? Im curious to hear what failed/wore out on GEN I haldex cars that were beat on in Race mode. I suspect something to do with traction control. ELD, ABS etc getting in the way or the Haldex itself getting cooked. I dont know. I just go by how the car handles. Id love to test drive an A3 with the controller installed before i shelled out the $$ just to see. The next spare $K goes to shocks first.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

SilverSquirrel said:


> not my point.
> an old quatto with 3 open diffs. (none locked) still distributes engine braking and pedal braking to all 4 wheels. THis is what made the road racing quattros so fast. evlolve to the Torsen center diff, and it gets even better. I could WAY late brake into cornes in my 85 4KQ, then stomp the gas and pull thru. These cars felt much more stable than the A3Q in the same corner.
> 
> Same goodness with my Coupe Quattro, which had a Torsen center diff. On both cars, I only locked the diffs if i was stuck in mud or snow and needed to get out.
> ...


With open differential, the 4 wheels are linked but not locked together. 



SilverSquirrel said:


> As to driveline wear on haldex cars, isnt the load on the transmission the same no matter how the torque is split front to rear? I would think so. Is the prop shaft or rear drive shafts not up to snuff? Im curious to hear what failed/wore out on GEN I haldex cars that were beat on in Race mode. I suspect something to do with traction control. ELD, ABS etc getting in the way or the Haldex itself getting cooked. I dont know. I just go by how the car handles. Id love to test drive an A3 with the controller installed before i shelled out the $$ just to see. The next spare $K goes to shocks first.


Transmission clutchpack are fully engaged/disengaged. Plus, it is before the transmission, so the torque handled are not multiplied by the transmission itself, so it encounters much less stress. Also, with locked haldex, any driveline binding hits the haldex clutch first, and as with the transmission reverse multiplication factor, the stress encountered by the transmission clutch is much less.

The difference felt is when one goes all out. With ESP off, you can get the car into 4 wheel drift. Also, with all the snow around, it is easy to get the tail out with just some application of the throttle, and with ESP off, go sideways. Not sure if this is all an plus though. I don't remember how the stock haldex was, I remember alot of plowing with some unexpected tailouts.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Sale is almost over... only a few days left!


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

Do you do installations also?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Audilation said:


> Do you do installations also?


 Sorry, we don't do any installations in house.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Last day of the sale!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

We decided to extend this sale through the end of Feb :thumbup:


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

sweet! maybe if my bonus comes through...


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Audilation said:


> sweet! maybe if my bonus comes through...


Awesome! Let me know if you have any questions or anything


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

any free samples?


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

SilverSquirrel said:


> any free samples?


No free trials on the Haldex parts


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

Did you guys move from CT? Just saw you are in NY now.

Any recommendations on installers in the CT area? Also, how much haldex fluid is needed after the replacement is completed.

Also, HPA sells the 'discrete' version and the blue version. Which is this? Pictures show it blue.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

You only need 1 liter of Haldex fluid. You can pick that up at your local Audi dealer for about $35. The one we sell is the Blue unit. I think HPA mods their own, or has theirs custom made to their specs. They also run a more aggressive program than the ones that we carry.


And yes, we moved from CT to NY back in Aug. Bigger facility up here, it was time for an upgrade. As for shops in CT, we always recommend Tonys Imported Auto in Manchester CT. We've been sending them our local business for about 6 years now.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NAMotorsports said:


> The one we sell is the Blue unit. I think HPA mods their own, or has theirs custom made to their specs. They also run a more aggressive program than the ones that we carry.


please elaborate with specifics. this is an interesting point. im still on the fence about this gizmo.
you mean there are DIFFERENT sport controllers for haldex II????

*other than the color of housing, which is trivial


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

SilverSquirrel said:


> please elaborate with specifics. this is an interesting point. im still on the fence about this gizmo.
> you mean there are DIFFERENT sport controllers for haldex II????


The main difference is that the HPA Haldex unit keeps the rear diff locked under braking, and ours disengages the diff like the OEM program does.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

NAMotorsports said:


> The main difference is that the HPA Haldex unit keeps the rear diff locked under braking, and ours disengages the diff like the OEM program does.


thank you. that is good to know.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

NAMotorsports said:


> The main difference is that the HPA Haldex unit keeps the rear diff locked under braking, and ours disengages the diff like the OEM program does.


I thought that was only on the Gen I units, done not with some coding, but some rewiring.


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting. Didnt know there was a difference. i though you guys just were reselling HPA's unit.

So Manchester...that's way up there. Do you deal with anyone in Southern CT. We dont have too many tuning shops.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Audilation said:


> Interesting. Didnt know there was a difference. i though you guys just were reselling HPA's unit.
> 
> So Manchester...that's way up there. Do you deal with anyone in Southern CT. We dont have too many tuning shops.


Nope, these Haldex come straight from Sweeden. 

I'll ask some friends from CT about where they recommend. Where in Southern CT are you?


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

Stamford.

Also, looks like the way to go is with the remote-control instead of doing all that wiring. The cost difference is minimal, am I right?

Are there instructions for the wiring of the remote? Where does the box in the picture go, is there a place to mount it?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

If I had only one mod to make on my car it would be the race mode haldex unit. nothing like 4WD. add the hpa dsg flash and you have reached vag heaven


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

tcardio said:


> If I had only one mod to make on my car it would be the race mode haldex unit. nothing like 4WD. add the hpa dsg flash and you have reached vag heaven


A DSG flash makes the driving experience really enjoyable.


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

It is Done. Hopefully I can figure out how to get it installed. I have no local shop I know that can do this without hassle.

Got it with the remote switch instead of the cabled switch...


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Audilation said:


> It is Done. Hopefully I can figure out how to get it installed. I have no local shop I know that can do this without hassle.
> 
> Got it with the remote switch instead of the cabled switch...


Thanks for the order!


----------



## NAMotorsports (Nov 7, 2002)

Last day of the sale!


----------

